# 11 Days Into New Job and Failing Already



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Ten hours a day, minimum wage, shovelling horse crap, general dogsbody and constantly being told to hurry up, go faster, quicker quicker! :|
My back is killing me and I work as fast as I can, do the best I can to please everyone but my best isn't good enough. :| 

I love the job, being outside, around horses but I guess I'll be back to being a fulltime homebody pretty soon. I'd only been working ten minutes this morning when the yard manager said I need to get a move on, that one comment ruined my ****ing day. I had to apologise for my attitude because I said 'No I can't'.

I don't know what I'm going to do if I can't hold a job like this, the future seems bleak right now. Haven't been paid yet, need to speak to the owners tomorrow, ask for my wages and tell them I can't do the hours. :no


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Awww here's some luv :squeeze


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

This reminds me when i worked on a construction site one summer , my back and hands hurt so much the only thing i could do when i came home was take a shower and go to bed .


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

In a Lonely Place said:


> ...being told to hurry up, go faster, quicker quicker!
> ...
> I'd only been working ten minutes this morning when the yard manager said I need to get a move on


Not that this is based on anything but what you've written, but really, what the heck does it matter how fast a job like this gets done as long as it gets done? It's not like it's a hospital.

Sorry to hear it's not going well and that they're being slavedrivers about it (maybe they need some of that stuff shoveled in their faces).

Hope things improve for you.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

In my experience, it doesn't matter about the type of work - as fast as you can isn't fast enough. You're just a unit of power to them. More power = more profit. 

Just ignore all commands to work harder. Work just hard enough that you won't get fired (unless that's what you want)


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

Read your first post and saw that you wrote that you love the job.
No mention of SA...Hope you can hang in there. Maybe use your first cheque
to buy a back brace, new gloves, tylenol, etc. and set a 2/3 month limit
before putting in your notice. With such a physical job, no one would be without a lot of aches and pains and your body needs time to adapt. At the very least, you'd have 6+ weeks of really, really looking forward to quitting:|. Good luck, you're stronger than you think you are.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry. Its a sick joke that someone would have to work for a living.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Ten hours a day, minimum wage, shovelling horse crap, general dogsbody and constantly being told to hurry up, go faster, quicker quicker! :|
> My back is killing me and I work as fast as I can, do the best I can to please everyone but my best isn't good enough. :|
> 
> I love the job, being outside, around horses but I guess I'll be back to being a fulltime homebody pretty soon. *I'd only been working ten minutes this morning when the yard manager said I need to get a move on, that one comment ruined my ****ing day.* I had to apologise for my attitude because I said 'No I can't'.
> ...


How did it ruin your day?
We have control over how we react to things.
The job needed to get done. 
Legally, you should be paid for your work.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Just that I'd only just started my day and BOOM! Hurry Up!
> I know the job needs to get done but I'm doing the best I can, it's just not good enough. People telling me to hurry up or that I'm going too slow just doesn't sit well with me, it's like I'm being called lazy and I'm not. I don't take my morning break and only stop for 25-30mins at lunch despite lunch being 1hour (allegedly)


You'll run into that kind of stuff. Just work on being efficient and keeping them quiet. The boss is probably an extrovert. That means he needs to shut up. :lol.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

I've worked a lot of menial jobs and in my experience there are often people (usually people who are older and this is it for them) who take the job way too seriously. These people love to power trip and push you around. Unfortunately for you your boss/supervisor is one of these.

Being told to hurry up even when you're already pushing yourself is common, especially for manual labour type jobs. Nobody at your job cares about your comfort or your body, they just want you to be as much like a machine as possible. Even if you like this job, don't ruin body for it. You'll still be feeling that 10 or 20 years down the line, while the chump change you earned will be long gone.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> To top it all off I've been short changed on my wages, phoned up to be told I was supposed to finish at 4.30pm and you don't get paid for your 1 hour break.
> I finished at 5.45-6.00pm everyday and rarely got more than 20 minutes break (Not their problem) 1 hour per day deducted for lunch break, Wow, so glad I quit today or I'd still be trudging off their like some idiot with **** tattooed on his forehead. :/


Why has the job ended?


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> I couldn't work fast enough for the yard manager and it was physically draining me, constant pain in my back and hands, all day everyday.


Did you quit or did they withdraw employment? I'm sure you were working quite hard, so is it a physical fitness issue? Seems like they're wasting their own time and resources by getting rid of someone who works unpaid overtime in a gruelling job.


----------

